# Senior Mobile - Free Cell Phone for Seniors SCAM!



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2014)

There was a full page ad in our local newspaper today which caught our eye.  It was from a company called Senior Mobile.  They offered a 'free' cell phone for seniors.  It featured a large emergency call button, large buttons, large text, etc.  Long distance calls were also free.

The deal was supposed to be a one-time charge of $97. for the phone, and 250 free 'anytime' minutes.  It directed you in the ad that when you ran out of your 250 free minutes, you could make a phone call and reload the phone for additional time, at no charge to you.

We thought we'd google this first, as it seemed too good to be true.  I found out that this company had been running full-page ads in various newspapers for quite some time now.  It seems that when you call for more minutes, they are not free.  They charge from 2-4 cents per minute from that point on.  The company has an "F" rating in the Better Business Bureau.  http://www.bbb.org/arkansas/news-ev...bb-warns-of-free-cell-phone-for-seniors-scam/

It ticks me off when these scammers target senior citizens, and try to rip them off!


----------

